# Best set of wooden unit blocks?



## taubel (Jun 29, 2007)

My sons (8, almost 6 and 2.5) recently received a set of the Melissa & Doug architectural blocks. The blocks seem really nice to me, and my kids enjoy playing with them. I was thinking about buying more blocks to go with this set.

However, I just looked on Amazon and, while the vast majority of reviewers LOVED the M&D blocks, a few people claimed they are made with a wood filler (not solid wood) and that the finish rubs off. So now of course I am concerned about any glues, chemicals or finishes that may be lurking on or within these blocks.

Are there any affordable hardwood (chemical-free) unit block sets out there that anyone could recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

We got some pieces from the open stock selection here: http://www.barclaywoods.com/home.htm We choose the seconds because they are cheaper and they are just fine. Watch out for shipping costs--quality wood blocks are heavy!

Catherine


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

we have the barclay wood blocks too. Beautiful but expensive.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I usually don't like M&D toys much, but I love their unit blocks. They are definitely real wood! And I don't know what "finish" could rub off--they don't appear to have anything on them.

Are other companies' blocks the same dimensions so you can play with them interchangably?


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

The M & D unit blocks I'm familiar with:

http://www.melissaanddoug.com/dyn_pr...0Unit%20Blocks

are definitely made out of real wood, and didn't seem to have any kind of finish on them when I saw them at a friend's house. I can't imagine that the Architectural Unit Blocks are made differently, based on what I saw on their web site.

We have some other, extremely similar rubberwood unit blocks that my parents bought, they don't seem to be any particular brand. My kids love them!


----------



## taubel (Jun 29, 2007)

Those barclay blocks are beautiful! But yes, too expensive. Although the open stock options are interesting. Maybe some day we'll buy a few pieces!

The M&D blocks don't seem that bad to me, although they do have a strange odor. We also just bought CitiBlocs (love them!), which are made out of pine. Those have no odor.

It doesn't appear that the M&D blocks have a finish on them. I was just going by the review I read on Amazon.

I guess the only way to find out for sure would be to contact M&D. At any rate, my kids love the blocks, and if they're totally safe I'll be thrilled!

Thanks.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Community Playthings, in Rifton, NY, makes beautiful wooden blocks. They are pricey, but good blocks are worth it. We have a huge, really huge, set of blocks that we've collected over the years. Some were bought new, but I scour Craig's List for wooden blocks and buy the good ones when I find them. Sometimes preschools are going out of buisness and sell them. A surprising number of people feel that their kids are too old for them after the age of 5-6 and sell what they have. My 7 and 11 y/o play with them constantly!


----------



## cagirlintexas (Jun 5, 2007)

After reading this thread I bought the introductory set from Community playthings which we love but now I would like to add to it and am trying to figure out which set to add to this set. What pieces would you recommend buying? A similar set to what I have already have or a different set? Want to spend around 200 and get the most bang for my buck.


----------

